# المليون ، المليار ، البليون، البليار ، التريليون ، الكريليون ،....... كم صفر امامها ؟



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

المليون ، المليار ، البليون، البليار ، التريليون ، الكريليون ،....... كم صفر امامها ؟


أسماء الأعداد بعد المليون

عدد الأصفار الرقم
6 المليون
9 المليار
12 البليون
15 البليار
18 التريليون 

21 التريليار
24 الكريليون
27 الكزيليار
30 السنكليون

33 السنكليار
36 السيزيليون
39 السيزيليار

42 السيتليون
45 السيتليار
48 الويتليون

51 الويتليار 

54 التيفليون
57 التيفليار

60 الديشليون
63 الديشليار

 :36_13_1::36_13_1::36_13_1:​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*طيب ولية يا كوكو الاحباط دة *

*بس بجد معلومات روعة كنت حابة اعرف ترتيبهم اهووو *
*الواحد ياخد فكرة بسسسس على الاقل هههههههههه*​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2011)

اوووو للي بدهم يحظفو  احفظو كدة مثلا  الاول    9   مليون ...اللي وراة بتزيد 3 اصفار   ونفس الاسم بس اخر حرفين  ار  مليار.......  بليون ...ار...بليار ههههههههههههه    وكل اسم بتزيدلو 3 اصفار
للي بدو يزاكر
شكرا عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2011)

*معلومه حلوة

الواحد كان اخره المليون هههههه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *طيب ولية يا كوكو الاحباط دة *​
> 
> *بس بجد معلومات روعة كنت حابة اعرف ترتيبهم اهووو *
> 
> *الواحد ياخد فكرة بسسسس على الاقل هههههههههه*​


 
علشان الاخبار اللى بنسمعها دى 
الواحد بيسمع ارقام عجيبه 
لازم نعرف بردوا بيتكلموا عن ايه هههههههههه
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> اوووو للي بدهم يحظفو احفظو كدة مثلا الاول 9 مليون ...اللي وراة بتزيد 3 اصفار ونفس الاسم بس اخر حرفين ار مليار....... بليون ...ار...بليار ههههههههههههه وكل اسم بتزيدلو 3 اصفار
> للي بدو يزاكر
> شكرا عالموضوع المفيد


 
احم احم 
بجد ماكنتش مركز فى الحته دى 
كل رقم بيزيد 3 عن اللى قبله 
ثانكس 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا ارووجة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *معلومه حلوة*​
> 
> *الواحد كان اخره المليون هههههه*​


 
هههههههههه يمكن ييجى اليوم ونوصل 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مارسلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2011)

كويس اوى المعلومات دى

وبالذات فى وسط الظروف اللى احنا فيها والارقام اللى بنسمعها هههههههههههه

شكرا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههه 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كوينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

